# Thomas Seeley to speak at BYBA in CT



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Thomas Seeley will be the speaker at the Backyard Beekeepers Assoc. meeting Jan 27th at the Norfield Congregational Church in Weston CT at 7:30PM.

The topic will be how honey bees decide on nest locations.

A new beekeepers class begins at 6:30PM.

From the club newsletter concerning T. Seeley:
Currently, he is working on a new book, Swarm Intelligence in Bees which is what his talk will center upon; Real
Democracy: Decision-making by a honeybee swarm as it chooses its home. His book, The Wisdom of​the Hive, will be a raffle item at the meeting.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...the website is still listing 2008 stuff. what is the fee?

deknow


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Just show up, BYBA Jan 27th*



deknow said:


> ...the website is still listing 2008 stuff. what is the fee?
> 
> deknow


No Fee! 

Just show up. They will be happy to have a few more seats filled.

I know about the club's website! I missed hearing a presentation by Ernesto Guzman a few months back because of the site.

deknow, If you have any spare chem-free wax bring it with you, and I'll give you some of my after-tax dollars...


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

Beekeeping class? I've been watching the website hoping to see if you where doing a beginner's class in march again.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Call for info...*



bigevilgrape said:


> Beekeeping class? I've been watching the website hoping to see if you where doing a beginner's class in march again.


Call the BYBA for class info.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

This is an awsome oppertunity for beeks in the New England area. I sure wouldn't miss it if I were in that area.

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Jon L (Dec 29, 2007)

I heard Mr Seeley speak at the annual M.S.B.A.meeting last April.After hearing him I have a much better understanding of what swarms look for in a new home.Im tempted to take the drive south just to hear him again.Go see him speak you will not be sorry!


----------

